# MiFID White Paper on Electronic Mail/Telephone recording



## blindsider (30 Jun 2010)

Does anyone know the outcome of this?

From the Financial regiulator's webiste/press releases (I'm a noob and not allowed to post URL's.)

"Based on the findings outlined, it is proposed to introduce the following obligations under Regulation 40(6) of the MIFID Regulations:

Effective from 1 May 2010, MiFID firms should record all telephone calls (including mobile phones) and electronic communications involving client orders. These records must be maintained for a period of at least 2 years and until the record is no longer of any relevance to any complaint, disciplinary action or investigation."

Consultation Paper 38 p.9

Thanks!


----------

